# Pro Farmer crop tour



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You just dont hear many talking about drought


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Must be a difference between a drought in Iowa and one in Indiana.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They had some samples in Iowa that did 70 bpa.Watched them on Farm Report this morning and they said the routes realy didnt go threw the driest areas in Iowa and SD.

There will be 70 bu corn within 20 miles of me and some will be 225 plus.The reports are pretty worthless when there is that much variability.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That one trader on Agday. The one who looks like he just woke up or is in the process of tearing his hair out. His take was we'll know when it hits the bin and anything prediction is speculation. He also said there was still a lot of old crop yet and that would keep prices pretty much where they are. Of course I'm paraphrasing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My son my son and the crop insurance adjuster and one of our seed salesman from DeKalb walked a bunch of cornfields yesterday appraising and estimating yields and the home Farm came in right at 200 bushel per acre and the reading rented land had a little less. He was disappointed with the yield due to the fact we had all this rain this year but I know rain isn't the only thing that makes corn grow probably fertility could have been a little higher some ran out of nitrogen too and some sidewall compaction we never get dry out this year if we would have waited till it was dry enough to plant perfectly the corn would still be in the bag and half are corn is double crop. I hope for a little more but I wasn't terribly disappointed


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Rain went north and south of me all summer. I've had 2.9" since June 1st. Some people have hereabouts have disked their corn under because it ain't worth running the combine over (I don't understand this---unless it has something to do with crop insurance.

Beans are turning big time around--probably because it's been too dry.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Some people have hereabouts have disked their corn under because it ain't worth running the combine over (I don't understand this---unless it has something to do with crop insurance.
> 
> Ralph


Say they come up with 3 bpa in the field.It's not worth running the combine over so they agree to destroy it but the ins still deducts the 3 bpa off your claim.It's hard on a combine to run it empty basically all day long.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We insure all corn as grain, we need to have any corn appraised we want to chop


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

My buddy started cutting beans today, 53 bpa on reclaimed coal mine ground. Going 10% moisture and still have a lot leaves on the stems. Early corn reports in the are 120 on hot sand to 250 on good dirt.


----------

